# Funny Problem with HL2



## cockyrudh_2020 (Mar 15, 2005)

Helo ppl,
I have this funny problem with half life 2, most of the times, the AI is frozen still, they do not respond at all, its like i can kill them all very easily, they dont attack,,, its asif the whole game is in a standstill, anybody know what the problem is???
---Anirudh Rulez


----------



## raj14 (Mar 15, 2005)

After seeing you, with the Gravity Gun and Pistol, The A.I are too scared to do something; and thus they Froze in Shock. Btw this could be due to currupt installation and/or Game A.I Difficulty set to Easy.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 15, 2005)

I didn't had any problems like this. Looks like VALVes' Masterpiece needs a little patch.


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 15, 2005)

allrite do this 
hit the tidle(`) key when in the game 
and type 
ai_enable 
voila done


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 15, 2005)

Actually techno, it doesnt work either. I was having the same proble. No matter how much I fiddles with those commands, those enemies as well as friends refused to react. I had to resort to play again from the last saved game to overcome it.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 15, 2005)

Actually, techno_funky, isnt that command supposed to be 

ai_disable 0

Plus, download the fix for the game from here and see if that works:

*www.strategyinformer.com/shooters/downloads/halflife2/389/hl2fixbundle11.rar/download.shtml

That fix should take care of the problem.


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 16, 2005)

lol yeps thts the one a_disable 0 
i have like finished the game 2 months back say in jan 
well i have a Ahem!!! copy of the game 
so this was my problems every time i load the game 
this command worked for me very well


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2005)

it's a known AI disabling bug, just like the elevator bug


----------



## raj14 (Mar 16, 2005)

Techno: you are saying you got HL2's Pirated Copy? Did it needed the Online Decryption process?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 16, 2005)

No raj, the pirated game's files are already decrypted and ready to play. Even the Steam-shit has been ripped out of it. So no more connecting to Steam to get the game ready for offline play. But it also means no updates, no HL-DM etc. atleast not from the conventional source.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2005)

@raj....well pal Hl2's pirated copy had more than Just the Steams Validation Bypassed......the ripped copy had just made the 6disc Hl2 into 3 disc game by Removing all the Add-On Mods like Hl2 deathmatch and CS:Source..... 

Btw i suppose this Bug had been fixed way back also The command is just a lil bit more
ai_disabled 0 (Enables the Ai for that level)
restart (for the level to restart and resume with the Ai enabled)


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 16, 2005)

Yup, the game size has been shrunk as a online game on the valve servers with a pirated copy isint possible.

@Allwyn: Seeing you after quite some time. I presume your exmas are over?


----------



## raj14 (Mar 16, 2005)

I Did the Stupidest thing by spending my Rs.1499 on HL2's Orignal Disk. Damn it! I gonna buy the pirated version as well, see what it got.  allwyn: Where were you Dude?


----------



## raj14 (Mar 16, 2005)

I Have Half Life 2 Bronze Edition, it comes in 5 Disks not 6. Looks like Piracy is UNSTOPABLE! For now.... Who need those damn Extras anyway. HL2 Pirated Copy: Here i come!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2005)

@raj....dude trust me Steam installation does suck bigtime but its updates and other Online playin options are better compared to the pirated editions.....i suppose the U.K Gold Disc edition was released as a 6 disc combo pack.....and u have the 5 disc silver edition.....fair enough so where's the probs here.....Why go for a pirated edition???? trust me stick to the Original one for w while and the updates will be worth it.....Darn that steam's filthy policies   oh yea and raj dude seein u postin after a long time as well....since the gamerz section popped up on digit u definetly had to show up i guess  

@cody....yea sure the exams just got over(pheww what a relief 8))  and i just logged in today and woaaahhhh seeing i missed out on a lotta threads.....but dun worry will cover up in due time....btw where there any interesting flames or ban or any other masala discussion in my absence  .....Well i suppose ur exams have ended as well too


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 16, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> @raj....well pal Hl2's pirated copy had more than Just the Steams Validation Bypassed......the ripped copy had just made the 6disc Hl2 into 3 disc game by Removing all the Add-On Mods like Hl2 deathmatch and CS:Source.....



Pirated Hl2 versions available :

pirated 3 cd: RAR files of HL2

Pirated 4 cds: Offline game installtion [already cracked]

Pirated 5 cds : 4 cd version + CS:S


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 16, 2005)

@Allwyn: Want to see intresting discussion? Head over to "Time Travel" thread in "In General" section. You will not be dissapointed.  

As for my exams, one more left, i.e. is tommorrow. Then I am a free man...atleast for another 6 months!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 16, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> @Allwyn: Want to see intresting discussion? Head over to "Time Travel" thread in "In General" section. You will not be dissapointed.



LOL, you want to add to the list of people that want to see me dead?  

BTW, has any lucky soul here played HL:S?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> LOL, you want to add to the list of people that want to see me dead?


Boy is that what i'll see in the thread then i'm headin there right away...lol  I assume that its the same thread that picked off at the skoar forums  


			
				enoonmai said:
			
		

> BTW, has any lucky soul here played HL:S?


Nope this soul is still dyin  to try out that Gary's mod out  

@cody....dude u are totally nuts....how in the hell do ya manage both ur exams and spedin time on the net????? Sheezzz  anyways all's well that ends well....good luck for the last exam


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 16, 2005)

Did u search for the latest patches ?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 16, 2005)

HL:S? Last heard, it looked totally ugly, with Valve not having updated the character models. Same too for the textures. Whats the sitrep on that now? Have any modding teams done the needfull?

@Allyn: LOL! Many of my friends will agree with you on that, especially when I somehow manage to land in college, many hours late, eyes all red due to whole night spent surfing the net. I just make it a point to sleep early on days like today, when I have my exam early next day. But dont be surprsied if you see my post here or SKOAR! at 2 AM. I can hardly keep off this place.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 16, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> @Allyn: LOL! Many of my friends will agree with you on that, especially when I somehow manage to land in college, many hours late, eyes all red due to whole night spent surfing the net. I just make it a point to sleep early on days like today, when I have my exam early next day. But dont be surprsied if you see my post here or SKOAR! at 2 AM. I can hardly keep off this place.


Well now then i dun suppose by any chance u would be postin the same stuff in ur exams as well....as later end up givin a skoar Gaming exam  

Oh yea the Hl:S still dosent have any improvement in its blue shift Add on but i have heard that the AI has become agrresive and the game seems impressive on 5.1 surround.....i suppose it was reatiled with the Hl2 Gold and Silver editions.....so raj....knock knock man enlighten on the HL:S as u have the Silver edition right!!!! 8)


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 16, 2005)

He's got the Silver Steam Edition? Man, he bought it via Steam?  As much as I considered doing that, I just couldn't bring myself to punch in my credit card number. I actually entered all the numbers, the CVV number and the expiration date and then slapped myself hard, shook myself out of it and closed the window.  HL:S has an addon for BlueShift? I thought it was just the contents of the original game (without OF and BS) on Source.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

Come to reality i was going to buy the Gold Edition, But Those Vampires are Milestone interactive didn't have it. I do have HL2 with CS:Source, it's bronze edition i guess. @enoon: Dude, Can ya arrange me GTA:SA? willing to pay anything.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2005)

@raj.....dude first off the hook why always double post instead of just editing ur previuos one  

anyways i guess u missed out on the Gold and Silver one then.....Steam hasnt yet retailed The gold and Silver for Milestone interactive's distribution....but i remember a while ago this dude in the bazaar section had got the Gold edition only a while after its release....also dun any sellers out in ur place have a SA DVD's i mean its like the hottest seller for PS2 out there....Strange man!!!!!


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, wasn't able to, My GPRS stopped workin' i surf via my mob. Now i m back! PS: HL2 Gold Edition costs $95.99(Rs.3,500aproxx), it includes: HL2, CS:S, HL1, Poster, Sticker, Manual/Guide. Wanted to buy it....


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't double post, the Damn GPRS is so slow, thats why it makes a copy of itself(Deep told me) cleared?Don't accuse me please.


----------



## raj14 (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't double post, the Damn GPRS is so slow, thats why it makes a copy of itself(Deep told me) cleared?Don't accuse me please.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 17, 2005)

Wait a minute, lets clear up one thing first and foremost, these are the ways HL2 is distributed:

HL2 Retail Standard:
HL2+HL2DM(via Update)+CS:S

HL2 Collector's Edition:
Collector's box+HL2+HL2DM(via Update)+CS:S+DoD:S(via Update)+HL:S+Prima Strategy Guide Sampler

HL2 Steam Bronze:
HL2+HL2DM+CS:S

HL2 Steam Silver:
HL2+HL2DM+CS:S+HL:S+DoD:S+Valve's back catalog (HL, CS, CS:CZ, CSS, DoD, TFC, HLDM, Ricochet, OF)

HL2 Steam Gold:
HL2+HL2DM+CS:S+HL:S+DoD:S+Valve's back catalog (HL, CS, CS:CZ, CSS, DoD, TFC, HLDM, Ricochet, OF)+Posters+Prima Strategy Guide (full)+Hardhat+Collector's Box+Postcards

This last ultra cool package is $84.95 now, which is ~ 3800 INR. All Bronze/Silver/Gold packages can only be ordered via Steam, which means that you will not get the discs at all. So, if even they wanted to, MI cannot distribute the Bronze/Silver/Gold editions. This all has its origins with Valve having a major row with Vivendi Universal Games over them owing money, with VUG wanting money from Valve's Steam Program. So, Valve decided to lower the costs for the end user and throw in a few goodies if you purchased the packs via Steam.

So, you see, Milestone has only the Standard Retail package (which you can see in your confirmation print when you complete the registration of your game on Steam). 

*img111.exs.cx/img111/953/steam0dw.th.jpg

So, I dont know the dude was selling off HL2 Gold on Bazaar, unless he meant the Collector's Edition or he was selling off his Steam account itself, which would contain all the games. 

@raj: Well, if you want the original, I have a friend coming over from the US in another week, so I could get that for you. No problem!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2005)

@raj....dude wasnt accusing u of anything but rather was just curios on ur frequent double posts.....darn man how in the hell do ya manage to post via Gprs......are u so addicted to the site?????  

@enoo....ok ok we got the point already.....so when are ya importing ur Gold Edition


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 17, 2005)

Nah, man, I already got Valve's back catalog as well as HL2/HL2DM/CS:S so I dont think I am gonna go in for another 3800 bucks just for DoD:S and TFC:S (when it comes out), not to mention the other stuff like the posters, for which I don't have much of use. I was gonna get it before HL2 released on Nov. 16, 2004 and was available here on the 22nd, but I never saw the point of downloading over 5GB of data over Steam. I would've taken eternity for the download.  I am not entering my credit card number on SteamPowered.com anytime soon. Maybe HL3 will change that.


----------

